# What Machines must I wear 1A: Ear Plugs and 2A: Ear Muffs 3A: Both?



## Fira (Nov 13, 2007)

For example say a Jack Hammer (without protection how fast could I go deaf PERMANENTLY).

What others would I need 1A, 2A or even 3Ap please? Thank you.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Wearing ear protection is always a good idea.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

HD sells 40 pair of good quality foam ear plugs - the suppository kind - for around $15. A pair of basic muffs - not shooter's muffs - is about the same. If you bought and alternated between using both depending upon your mood or preference for the day, you'd still be making a positive step towards preserving your hearing for your old age. IMO, if you intend to work around loud or impacting power tools on a regular basis, hearing protection can only be a very good thing like *XSleeper* already said. And, I'm not so sure that quantifying noise levels to decide if hearing protection is actually necessary versus simply getting into the habit of using hearing protection in general is a prudent approach.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> (without protection how fast could I go deaf PERMANENTLY).


Ayuh,........ Usually Never,...... You don't go Deaf, you get Tinnitus,..... 

Constant Ringing in the ears,......Silence to a sufferer would be Golden.......

As noted,........ Any time that any Sounds are uncomfortable to *You*,....
Hearing Protection should be worn,..... Whichever style is also up to *You*.....


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Your 1A, 2A, 3A thing is kind of a false hierarchy. The type of protection doesn't matter. It's the protection you're getting. Certain types of in-ear plugs give you over 20 dB of protection, and some ear muffs will barely give you 15, when worn properly. 

Good quality muffs can give you over 20 dB protection, but not if you're wearing safety glasses under them, because then you don't have a seal. 

Personally I prefer the plastic plugs that have 3 flexible rubber baffles in your ear. They each look like little umbrellas. I just wear 'em all the time, and keep a half dozen pair around the shop. Hearing damage is cummulative, meaning that each time you are exposed to damaging levels of noise, you're getting one step closer to the inevitable tinnitus. It's not like eye protection where you either get hit in the eye or you don't. With hearing, you're sustaining permanent damage everytime you don't use plugs.


----------



## s0lidgr0und (Nov 24, 2007)

Why even put yourself at risk for any sort of hearing damage? Always wear enough PPE that common sense dictates.


----------



## provideurself (Dec 22, 2007)

I suggest you have ear plugs because they are better in eliminating noise pollution in your ears when you use the jackhammer.


----------

